# Limts of grouper, trigger and of course red snaps



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

had to scramble to get a crew up at the last minute with the improved forecast - Decided to head out at around 900 ish to let the seas offshore subside. Mike showed up at around 845 (dispite having his truck totaled by someone who ran a red light the night before!). Pin fish trap was loaded so we decided to target grouper! 

The east wind in the am made it choppy, but we were able to run in the trough at 25 knots pretty easily. On th way to the grouper grounds- the bottom machine blows up - wheel around what a show! first two pinfish turned into red snaps around 10 lb! Rather than hit our snapper limit right off - we switched gears and dropped small pieces of squid on chicken rigs and the trigger bite was on! We got 17 nice sized triggers - sometimes two at a time. 
We pushed out to our grouper rocks and mike whipped out his jigging rod - and got a nice 20 lb gag. Hooked up and put three more gags between 15 and 20 lb. in the boat. Easing over to deeper water - we got on a mingo bite and put 10 in the boat. A pinfish rod doubled down - and a 30 lb warsaw eventually surfaces ! 

Topped off the box with scamp and red to complete the grouper limit, and cruised in diminishing seas with the sun setting.

totals - 4 gags 2 scamp 1 red 1 warsw grouper
4 red 1 black, and 10 mingo snappers
20 trigger fish 


Lots of meat for just the two of us - life is good !


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Can I fish with you guys sometime ?? That looks like one hell of a day... Love those groupers !!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice pile of fish. Congratulations


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Great goodness!!! I'm guessing you won't have to scramble for crew after this haul. People will be begging to go.

Nice grouper on the Jig and congrats on the warsaw.


----------



## wetfeet (Feb 6, 2008)

Kieth, looks like a great day on the water. Hope you took it easy on Mike and thanks for showing him some of what you do.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

great looking trip congrats on the nice groupers


----------



## Darrell27 (Jul 18, 2009)

I second the can we go fishing with yall sometime........


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

saw those on keith's facebook...nice job guys and nice mixed box of fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats an awsome haul. Good job indeed!!!!!


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for the trip. I learned ALOT and had a GREAT time! Can't wait for the next trip.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like a fun day had by all. Nice fish too!


----------

